# Mi robot hexapodo radio controlado



## Dario

hola chicos... aca les presento a mi nuevo robot hexapodo radiopcontrolado. su nombre: HWR-Benjamin. esta hecho con material reciclado de mi taller, lo de Benjamin es por mi sobrino, que nacio hace 3 meses  ... bueno, aqui les dejo un video y unas fotos y en estos dias estare subiendo el proyecto completo para compartirlo con uds.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mlLT8yNs18g


----------



## Siddharta

Hola, esta genial tu robot, esta muy creativo nunca se me hubiera ocurrido hacerlo así , 
me gustaría saber como hiciste el radio control


----------



## mabauti

sorprendente! o_o 

muy buen trabajo!


hay algun futuro proyecto basado en este?


----------



## Chico3001

que bien te quedo.... muy imaginativo conectar las patas de esa forma.... a mi nunca se me hubiera ocurrido....


----------



## Dario

muchas gracias por los comentarios   
bueno, en realidad lo hice como para practicar un poco con los robots caminantes ya que siempre he hecho robots moviles (con ruedas)... a este lo hice con el material que recupero de mi taller ya que soy tecnico electronico y siempre me quedan los mecanismos de los laser que tienen los reproductores de cds. en la foto puede verse uno de los mecanismos que utilice.
para el control remoto, utilice un circuito como el de mas abajo. esta hecho con un ht12e y un ht12d, y como modulos de rf utilice un timbre inalambrico modificado, pero tengo un circuito que pienzo subir mas adelante. les cuento que a este radiocontrol lo havia hecho para otro robot con una camara y 8 motores asi que en realidad el radiocontrol para este robot es mucho mas pequeño que el que tiene puesto. la palanca de mando es hecha en casa, la hice con 4 microswitch´s, un caño de aluminio de los que se usan en las cocinas y un poco de paciencia  bueno, aca tienen el circuito y un detalle del motor que utilice.


----------



## Chico3001

Ahora avientate uno asi no?    

YouTube - A-Pod part 1

25 servos, 3 grados de libertad en cada pata, 2 grados de libertad en el abdomen y otros 3 en la cabeza mas las mandibulas...


----------



## Siddharta

Heyy muchas gracias por los diagramas, ahora mismo me pondré a hacer el mio, y creo que por ahi tengo un timbre inalambrico =)


----------



## Dario

si tuviera 25 servos haria uno igual jajaja...
me havia olvidado que al transmisor, es decir, al codificador le hice una modificacion para poder controlar las 4 direcciones en las que puede moverse el robot. aqui les dejo el circuito con la modificacion y tambien los circuitos de las etapas de rf transmisor y receptor para que se "ahorren" los modulos aurel jaja   un detallito: el transistor del receptor y el transmisor tienen que ser mpsh10 no se olviden... saludos


----------



## oscareev

Que buen proyecto felicitaciones.


----------



## rash

..Enhorabuena por el proyecto, está excelente y a mi me parecen montajes muy didácticos..

..gracias y saludos


----------



## Dario

gracias, me da mucho gusto que les haya gustado este proyecto. y si, es verdad, es un proyecto didactico que es ideal para practicas de estudiantes y aficionados
otra correccion al circuito del codificador es que la pata 9 y la pata 14 van conectadas juntas a masa o gnd disculpen el descuido jeje ops:


----------



## karl

felicitaciones por tu proyecto!
voy a juntar lana y "fusilartelo"!

¡Ha Ha Haaaa! ¡otro robot para mi ejército para conquistar el mundoooo!

oops!, olviden eso ultimo, no estoy tratando de conquistar el mundo con un ejército robotico, eso se lo dejo a Skynet... ¡en serio!


----------



## Guest

Chico3001 dijo:
			
		

> Ahora avientate uno asi no?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0jyBiECoS3Q
> 
> 25 servos, 3 grados de libertad en cada pata, 2 grados de libertad en el abdomen y otros 3 en la cabeza mas las mandibulas...




    

Habria que crear un hilo en sala de charla para videos alucinantes.


----------



## karl

me llevo directito al "valle incomodo" ese video!
hay algo de tetrico en los robots que se mueven demasiado como animales o personas...
oh, Skynet! son indescriptibles los crimenes que se han cometido en tu nombre!


----------



## Dario

hablando de Skynet, vean este: 
 YouTube - Hexapod Robot CNC Router - Cutting 3D face


----------



## Chico3001

no jueguen... eso si es control...


----------



## Guest

Chico3001 dijo:
			
		

> no jueguen... eso si es control...



     

Pero quieren que me suicide?


YouTube - Boston Dynamics BIGDOG Robot

YouTube - Boston Dynamics Big Dog (new video March 2008)

YouTube - Toyota Violin-playing Robot
Un clasico:
YouTube - Robot with a rat brain

YouTube - Robot fish synchronise into schools

YouTube - Cyborg insects

YouTube - Robots inspired by animals
¿Recuerdan el malo de terminator que estaba echo de mercurio? este es su tatatataranieto:
YouTube - Modular robot reassembles when kicked apart

Tomad Skynet y matrix y la ostia.


----------



## Don Barredora

Muy buenos videos!


----------



## Dario

al menos tenemos una esperanza... no todos son perfectos jeje  
YouTube - Old Citroen 2CV
YouTube - BigDog Beta (early Big Dog quadruped robot testing)


----------



## eduardo.eca

Esta excelente el diseño de tu hexapodo radio controlado, me parece bastante original.......desde siempre   he querido diseñar un robot similar, gracias a tus diagramas ya tengo una idea más clara de como comenzar....

Saludos y que nunca muera el ingenio de la electronica!


----------



## Chico3001

Siii... hagamos un hexapodo entre todos... yo me apunto para el diseño de microcontroladores... por que en el mecanico no tengo ni idea.... siempre se me cuatrapean los engranes...


----------



## Dario

eduardo.eca dijo:
			
		

> Esta excelente el diseño de tu hexapodo radio controlado, me parece bastante original.......desde siempre   he querido diseñar un robot similar, gracias a tus diagramas ya tengo una idea más clara de como comenzar....
> 
> Saludos y que nunca muera el ingenio de la electronica!



gracias eduardo, me da mucho gusto de que te sirvieran para darte una idea   estoy a tu disposicion por cualquier consulta y cuando tengas algo hecho sube unas fotos para ver como queda tu diseño   ... saludos


----------



## migsedi

hola dario me gustaria saber si me puedes decir todos los materiales necesarios para construirlo, es que tengo que ir a la tienda de electronica este fin de semana y quiero comprarlo todo, te estaria muy agradecido. gracias


----------



## Dario

migsedi dijo:
			
		

> hola dario me gustaria saber si me puedes decir todos los materiales necesarios para construirlo, es que tengo que ir a la tienda de electronica este fin de semana y quiero comprarlo todo, te estaria muy agradecido. gracias



estimado amigo:
aqui dejo los planos del robot para que puedas hacer una lista aproximada de lo que te hara falta para construirlo. 
te cuento que yo lo construí con material reciclado de mi taller, por ejemplo, la chapa plegada la consegui cortando una cdrom en desuso, a la base de arriva la corte de un pedazo de acrilico que tenia por ahí y los motores que usé son de los mecanismos que tienen los lasers de las compacteras como el KSS213, que es muy utilizado por la marca aiwa.
tambien pueden usarse otras clases de mecanismos, mientras quede lugar suficiente para colocarlo... inclucibe hasta se pueden utilizar servomotores, claro que tendrias que trucarlos o modificar el circuito de control...
bueno, me dejo de palabras y te subo los planos. (pd: cuando lo tengas listo, sube algunos videos o fotos para ver como te quedo. ha, la circuiteria necesaria, esta en este mismo post en las paginas anteriores) un saludo cordial y espero que todo salga bien... hasta pronto.


----------



## alexus

dario, cuanto te valieron los ht? para tener una idea, 


pienso en ves de patas ponerle ruedas, para hacerlo tipo auto, girara como tanque, sera que se puede?


----------



## Dario

bueno, por aqui en argentina cuestan aproximadamente $5 pesos argentinos...
con respecto a las  ruedas, es igual y quedaria muy bien, funcionaria sin problemas...
 saludos


----------



## alexus

gracias! voy a ver si los consigo! seis motores/ruedas pienso meterle!


----------



## Dario

ok, acordate que cada ht controla dos motores por medio del tda7073, asi que te van  a hacer falta 3 ht12e para el transmisor y 3 ht12d y 3 tda7073 para el receptor.
saludos


----------



## alexus

porque dos por cada ht? explicate


----------



## Dario

disculpa alexus, hable demasiado rapido y sin pensar  ... aqui te dejo un circuito que acavo de diseñar especialmente para tu bot de 6 ruedas y usa solo un ht12d y 3 tda7073 y lo mas importante: no hay que modificar el transmisor. espero que te sea de utilidad, saludos...


----------



## alexus

ya me pareica raro, por eso te pregunte! jajaja

gracias dario! 

te cuento qeu el unico problea que tengo es la mecanica, especialmente, cuando tengo qeu armas reducciones, y dejar el pesazito de eje para afuera para agarrar la rueda!


----------



## Dario

¿que mecanismos estas usando?


----------



## alexus

engranajes rescatados, e intento armar el sistemita en plaquitas de plastico


----------



## Dario

hola alexus. fijate aquihttp://roboticayelectronica.es.tl/RECICLAJE-DE-MECANISMOS.htm tengo un tutorial para hacer mecanismos como este


----------



## alexus

la web es tuya?


----------



## Dario

si, la hice hace un par de meses con el interes de ir publicando nueva información en internet. la verdad, ya estava algo cansado de que cada vez que buscava alguna información en internet me encontraba con la misma información reposteada en varias paginas una y otra vez. ¿no te cansa un poco aveces eso?


----------



## alexus

te felicito!

te cuento que encontre un sistemita de esos de cd en la calle! jaja


----------



## migsedi

hola, me gustaria que me dijeseis los materiales, las cosas esas negras y me gustaria saber como lo puedo hacer con servos, agradeceria mucho vuestra ayuda.gracias


----------



## migsedi

las cosas negras me refiero a los microporcesadores esos o como se llame(pic)


----------



## Dario

migsedi dijo:
			
		

> las cosas negras me refiero a los microporcesadores esos o como se llame(pic)



amigo migsedi: las cosas negras se llaman integrados, los hay de diferentes tipos y en este caso son del tipo HT12 E yD ¿que conocimientos de electronica tienes? si no tienes un conocimiento minimo de electronica te sera bastante dificil hacerlo


----------



## alexus

migsedi, 

primero,

no publiques dos mensajes consecutivos, edita el anterior agregando edit:1, por ejemplo.

segundo,

te respondi lo mismo en otro post, los materiales para la mecanica los obtenes de destripar todo lo que consigas, impresoras, lectoras, cosas asi que tengan "mecanica"  y de ahi vez como lo vas armando...

camina antes de correr, usa primero motores cc y despues adentrate con los servos...

gracias d@rio por la ayuda que me has dado..


----------



## Chico3001

migsedi dijo:
			
		

> las cosas negras me refiero a los microporcesadores esos o como se llame(pic)



Esta afirmacion demuestra que no tienes los conocimientos minimos de electronica... coincido con los demas... primero tienes que caminar antes de correr, primero tienes que aprender que es la electronica, que dispositivos se usan y como se usan, y posteriormente ya puedes armar un robot, no antes... 

A menos que compres las partes en un kit prefabricado, donde viene un instructivo de armado y toda la explicacion tecnica de como funciona, como los que te dejo abajo, pero algunas veces son bastante caros... :

http://www.steren.com.mx/catalogo/interior3.asp?pdto=K-500
http://www.steren.com.mx/catalogo/interior3.asp?pdto=K-550
http://www.steren.com.mx/catalogo/interior3.asp?pdto=K-660


----------



## karl

lo malo de los kits de ahora es que ya ni hay que soldar, y muchos de estos vienen solo con las instrucciónes de como armarlo (conecte la tarjeta prefabricada A en la ranura B y listo)

Pero puedes buscar en la red algúnos que incluyan la explicación de como funcionan.


----------



## alexus

los bobos y los palos torcidos....

jaja, lo bueno de los kit, es la calidad de algunos de ellos en cuanto a piezas de esztructura y eso, que vienen mecanizadas con cnc teniendo algunas lindos aspecto!


----------



## mecatronico13

la verdad es un muy buen proyecto el cual quiero llevar a cabo; mi unica duda, es el transmisor donde dice una u de cobre con punto en meido como es? y la otra es cuando dijiste un robot con camara como le hiciste? 
soy estudiante de mecatronica y quiero extender un poco mas un proyecto que quiero hacer, es decir quiero empezar con el robot que hciste para familizarme con el circuito y mas tarde hacer un robot radio controlado con un control  que sea de frecuencia intercambiable, espero me hechen la mano por que si quiero hacer un robot con la capacidad de aprnder y poder compartirlo con ustedes


----------



## Dario

hola amigo. si te referis a la bobina del transmisor de la etapa de rf, la misma esta hecha como una pista de cobre en forma de "U" en el impreso o pcb. con respecto a lo de la camara, en el otro robot del que saque el receptor, estava utilizando una microcamara de cctv o circuito cerrado de tv con un pequeño transmisor de video que no funcionaba muy bien, por lo que te recomiendo que si vas a utlizar una camara en tu robot utilices una microcamara inalambrica que viene junto con el receptor y esa si que no falla  . aca te dejo, una imagen con las especificaciones de la bobina que yo le hice a mi transmisor, te cuento que amí me funciono bien asi que no deverias tener problemas ... otra opcion es comprar los modulos de rf de 433MHZ con esos va a funcionar 10 puntos y no vas a tener ninguna interferencia. un saludo cordial


----------



## kore65

Simplemente Excelente !   espero algun dia poder hacer un robot como el tuyo ! 

Felicidades amigo !


----------



## Dario

gracias  kore65, estoy seguro que si te decides a hacerlo lo puedes hacer igual o mejor...
sludos y gracia nuevamente


----------



## dragondgold

hola me parecio muy interesante este proyecto del robot hexapodo pero para mi esta muy complejo aun  estoy construyendo mi propio robot y es con rueditas nomas jeje pero bueno...hasta ahora esquiva obstáculos con unos bumpers q le puse pero me gustaria q usara algun sistema de detección de infrarrojos. Me han dicho de usar un sensor infrarrojo llamado IS471F la verdad que no tenog idea de como usarlo y no he encontrado nada el datasheet del circuito dice que trabaja a 38Khz peor mas abajo dice que la señal del emisor debe ser una onda cuadrada de 1200uS cosa que no es lo mismo que  38Khz y no logro hacerlo funcionar alguno tiene un esquema o algo que me pueda facilitar me serviria de mucho

gracias


----------



## Dario

te dejo un pdf con un bumper infrarrojo, me parece que esta mejor, inclusive tiene el driver de los motores y es mas economico.
saludosss.


----------



## dragondgold

muchas gracias! el sensor usado alli es como el irm 8601s?? hay q usar algun diodo infrarrojo en particular?


----------



## Dario

no es igual, pero en mi caso yo use el irm 8601s, lo saque de un tv PHILCO jeje y anduvo perfecto. el led infrarrojo es uno comun que compre, no tiene nada de particular.
saludosss


----------



## santorof

eduardo.eca dijo:


> Esta excelente el diseño de tu hexapodo radio controlado, me parece bastante original.......desde siempre   he querido diseñar un robot similar, gracias a tus diagramas ya tengo una idea más clara de como comenzar....
> 
> Saludos y que nunca muera el ingenio de la electronica!



muy buenos todos los videos de verdad sorprendentes ademas de la pagina esta genial ya me he realizado varios de estos circuitos con buenos resultados... una pregunta sobre ese transmisor ,, ya luego me hare con uno bueno antes quiero saber algo puedo aprovechar un telfono inhalambrico que tengo por alli en los trastos alguno lo ha usado ??,no entiendo mucho pero bueno gracias a esta pagina ya me voi leyendo cuanto archivo dejan y mas o menos voi enterandome gracias a todos de verdad !!


----------



## Dario

pues de telefonos inhalambricos no entiendo mucho... te recomiendo el transmisor y receptor aqui descripto, es muy economico y funciona exelentemente.
saludosss


----------



## santorof

si claro este se ve muy bien solo queria saber si podia hacer algo con los trastos....gracias


----------



## junior90

hola a todos, verán quisiera hacer un robot para mi antes que termine el semestre, apenas estoy espesando a ver microcontroladores, aunque mi carrera no es robotica me llama la atención y quisiera que me dieran paginas donde pueda informarme mas, que expliquen los sensores usados para la robotica porque tengo mas conocimientos sobre los sensores industriales. y también donde pueda conseguir información técnica acerca de la construcción de un robot.
espero que me ayuden a conocer mas sobre este mundo.
saludos


----------



## george.manson.69

Exelente robot hexapodo!!! muy original...

saludos!


----------



## Dario

gracias george.manson.69
amigo junior90 fijate en esta pagina, te va a interesar http://robots-argentina.com.ar/robots.htm
saludosss


----------



## electroandres

La proxima vez hacete un robot humanoide dale  (creo que se dice asi jaja)


----------



## fer silva

q onda dario soy estudiante de mecatronica y  me gusto un buen tu robot, hare uno, me podrias dar los materiales xfas, si es posible tu correo para star en contacto...

spero me puedas responder pronto..


----------



## Dario

pues si leiste el post #24 ahi tenes los planos y los materiales que utilice para hacerlo
otra opcion es bajar el proyecto desde aqui.
saludosss


----------



## fer silva

sale men chidoo....


----------



## maritenz

muy buen proyecto.


----------



## ddecaires

Buenas soy un estudiantes de la universidad de carabobo venezuela estoy cursando robotica en estos momentos y me mandaron hacer un paper sobre radio control orientado hacia la robotica alguien pudiera darme una vision de lo que es el radio control orientado hacia la robotica lo agradeceria mucho


----------



## HADES

D@rio dijo:


> pues si leiste el post #24 ahi tenes los planos y los materiales que utilice para hacerlo
> otra opcion es bajar el proyecto desde aqui.
> saludosss



Pues saludos colega, pues yo creo que lee el link que adjunto dario que el lo acaba de explicar y te puede resolver dudas salu2 Y ademas como dijo Dario lee el post#24 y por si al caso no sabes a cada respuestas se le llama post y van numeradas solo retrocede unas cuantas y lo encontraras salu2


----------



## ddecaires

Ya ví el diseño el robot me parece un invento exelente pero la verdad yo no tengo mucho conocimiento en microcontroladores para tener una idea de lo que es el radio control aplicado a los motores ni se como con los microcontroladores se puede lograr estos yo trabajo en una licoreria de mi familia para sustentarnos y no he tenido el tiempo de aprender esto si alguien me pudiera dar una idea nada mas lo que se le ocurra con la experencia que tiene con esto se lo agradeceria mucho de verdad

radio control aplicado a la robotica perdon


----------



## HADES

Pero hay algo raro en todo esto??????

Como es que dices que estudias Robotica en la universidad? y que te estan pidiendo un proyecto de robotica, digo porque antes de llegar a ese punto ya tenes que tener un buen grado de conocimiento de electronica y de manejo de fuerzas con mecanismos por eso es que a la robotica tambien se le dice Meca-tronica, y nadie se confunda con electronica de carro que en ese caso seria Auto-tronica, espero llegues a contestar esto porfavor porqueee.........

Aqui no se aplica la Ley del Minimo Esfuerzo::enfadado::enfadado:

"esforzarte poco y pretender conseguirlo todo":enfadado::enfadado:

Salu2


----------



## ddecaires

lo que pasa que yo estudiaba en la universidad y me enferme y ahora estoy como viendo todo desde el principio por que se me han olvidado muchas cosas el semestre pasado vi principio de gerencia y bueno la pase por que no tiene tanto que ver con la electronica pero de lo que si te aseguro es que yo me esfuerzo por que dar bien en mis estudios tal vez si fuera mas obediente y no me obsecionara tanto con mis estudios no me ubiera enfermado pero como dice mi hermano uno nunca aprende con cabeza ajena en la vida uno tiene que llevarse los golpes para aprender el pepar lo tengo que hacer para el 15 de junio y a qui estoy escrudiñando en la computadora por que se que tengo que ayudar a mi mama y tengo que aprovechar el tiempo. y no te procupes yo solo lo que quiero es una nocion te aseguro que no soy flojo


----------



## HADES

Ok mano, te adjuntara un par de links para que chequees pero dame un par de minutos salu2

El plano mecanico en general del hexapodo:
Ver el archivo adjunto 18657

y de por si mira los tutoriales que creo ahi te va a decir todo lo que necesitas:
http://roboticayelectronica.es.tl/TUTORIALES.htm

Y ahora si tenes una duda en concreto especifica sobre algo pues posteala respectivamente en la seccion correspondiente que ahi te van a ayudar con lo del quemado del pic en la seccion de esta publicador un quemador muy bueno.

O disculpa es que creo que acabo de entender lo que queres?
vos queres algo asi como la TEORIA de funcionamiento y MANDO de un robot pero a Control Remoto?es eso.


----------



## ddecaires

si correcto la teoria algo que me pueda introducir al conocimiento de radio control en el area de la robotica y gracias

no soy venezolano


----------



## Dario

yo te recomiendo que leas con atencion en esta web: http://www.e-aeromodelismo.com.ar/Notas/radiocontrol/index.htm 

y aqui http://www.e-radiocontrol.com.ar/

y aqui http://robots-argentina.com.ar/Prueba_RFLink.htm

yo solo soy tecnico electronico. cuando me recibi hace 15 años, no sabia absolutamente nada de radio control. sin embargo, eso y la robotica, fueron los motivos por los que estudie electronica.
recien en el año 2007 pude poner internet y con esas paginas aprendi todo lo que se de radiocontrol.
por lo que es robotica, con eso si que hace años que estoy experimentando jejeje...
otra cosita: el radiocontrol que yo use para mi exapodo, no lleva microcontroladores.
saludosss.


----------



## ddecaires

gracias por la ayuda Dario voy a leer las paginas con detenimiento a ver que tanto puedo aprender


----------



## Leysss

hola D@rio!! estoy comenzando a investigar para un preoyecto en electronica digital, de mi facultad, donde me piden armar un robot de libre movimiento que encuentre diferentes marcas y luego proyecte figuras geometricas segun la marca hallada. el sistema que usaste me parecio muy util para comenzar con el tema de guiarlo hacias las marcas y la verdad que necesitaria ver como lo hiciste porque tengo muchas deficiencias en la formacion mecanica y  estoy leyendo muchas cosas muy intereesantes pero obviamente el tema es super amplio. la cuestion es que no pude bajar el proyecto completo del link de mas arriba.podrias decirme algun sitio mas donde lo encuentre? muchas gracias! y la verdad que inspira ver gente trabajando como vos!!!  te felicitoooo


----------



## Dario

hola Leysss gracias por tu comentario.
te recomiendo leas este post desde el principio, aca he subido toda la info al respecto. tambien he aclarado algunas dudas sobre este robot.  podes bajar el proyecto completo desde aqui.
saludosss


----------



## Leysss

hola de nuevo! lamento las molestias  fui al link al que me rediriges, y la pagina que se abre tiene la opcion para bajar el proyecto completo, cuando ingreso  a ese link me manda a una pagina FileDen donde no se encuentra el archivo o quizas no lo encuentro.ALguna sugerencia? gracias! y mil disculpas por molestar con esta dudilla! saludos!


----------



## Dario

que raro... yo mismo he probado el archivo y se abre normalmente como un pdf.
¿tendras el acrobat reader instalado?
saludosss


----------



## kiws

me gusto mucho tu proyecto ojala tenga una chancita de poder armar uno te felicito por tu proyecto


----------



## Dario

> ojala tenga una chancita de poder armar uno


 
estoy seguro que si vas a poder, gracias por el comentario.
saludosss


----------



## IZQUIERDO2

ola soy un estudiante de electrónica y me encanto el proyecto pero tengo un problema no e podido conseguir por ningún lado el ht12e y el ht12d  sera q me pueden decir con cuales los puedo remplazar y como los conecto porfavoooooooooooorrr ayudemen muchas grasias


----------



## phavlo

hola dario, antes que nada te felicito por tu robot, la verdad que esta de 10 ! 
ok, lo que te queria preguntar es si puedo reemplazar el transistor mpsh10 del transmisor por un bf494 o alguno similar ? y otra duda mas, como construiste las bobinas de 1,5µH? es sobre nucle de aire ? y que diametro de cobre usaste ?

gracias y saludos !

dario tengo unas bobinas que son como unas resistencias pero en verde y mas gorditas, con sus bandas de colores, de las placas que las saque figuraban como bobinas, me podran servir?

son estas: 
Ver el archivo adjunto bobinas.bmp


----------



## Dario

gracias  phavlo. 
por lo menos yo, no he tenido problemas para encontrar los transistores. la verdad, no tengo idea si se pueden reemplazar por los bf494... a las bobinas las compre, tampoco tuve problemas para encontrarlas en las casas de electronica.
con respecto a las bobinas de las fotos, tengo entendido que se leen igual que las resistencias, asi podes saber si te pueden servir. de todas formas, yo te recomendaria que compres los modulos de rf. yo, aqui en cordoba, los he conseguido a $46 el conjunto tx, rx
saludosss


----------



## phavlo

ok cuando vaya a comprar las cosas comento, y gracias por responder...
aca creo que sale algo de $15 cada uno, emisor-receptor.. eso es lo que me comento sdel en su proyecto del carrito a control que es algo muy similar a esto...

saludos!

ah y otra cosa con respecto a los de las bobinas, cuando las mido con el tester me dan otro valor que si las leo por las bandas


----------



## Dario

> ah y otra cosa con respecto a los de las bobinas, cuando las mido con el tester me dan otro valor que si las leo por las bandas



eso es porque los henry, milihenry y microhenrys, se miden con otro instrumento llamado henrymetro, no con un ohmetro jeje...
saludosss


----------



## electrodin

Hola a todos, D@rio, mis felicitaciones, muy bueno tu hexapodo, alfín entendí correctamente como es que funciona el mecanismo de sus patas, ahh y tu página web muy buena, un gran aporte esos libros me serán de gran ayuda para incursionar en la robótica.

saludos.


----------



## phavlo

buenos dias dario, te queria preguntar una duda que tenia, si el emisor y receptor que usaste son los modulos comprados o armaste los que posteaste? es solo para estar seguro de si funcionan bien. ya que seria mas barato que comprar los modulos.. jej

saludos


----------



## Dario

bueno, los que use para el hexapodo, los saque de un timbre inalambrico que tenia en desuso. de todas formas, los que yo postie, funcionan muy bien, yo mismo los he armado para otro proyecto que tenia y funcionaron sin problemas.
tambien compre un par tx rx para una alarma que me dieron muy buenos resultados.
saludosss


----------



## phavlo

ok, gracias por tu respuesta, tenia dudas sobre el funcionamiento, ise los pcb en el pcb wizard, te los posteo y si tenes tiempo y cuando puedas fijate si estan bien, por que trate de hacer la bobina en forma de U pero no se si estara bien. y como las otras bobinas puse resonadores, solo use las patitas de las puntas, solo era para diferenciarlas de los demas componentes, saludos !

aca dejo los pcb:
Ver el archivo adjunto emisor y receptor de byts por rf.rar


----------



## Dario

que buenas que te salieron las pcb´s. ami todavia no me salen asi de buenas jeje... 
saludosss


----------



## phavlo

jaja gracias, eso que recien estoy empezando con esto, es solo practica y practica y mirando pcb`s de otros post y asi... jaja 
saludos !! aah esta bien la U impresa para la bobina ?


----------



## Dario

si, se ve muy bien, estaria dentro de lo recomendado. cualquier variacion, puede ser compensada por el trimer.
saludosss


----------



## phavlo

gracias nuevamente dario por aclararme esa duda !


----------



## phavlo

buenas noches dario ! queria preguntarte si se le puede mandar la señal de un pwm al tx para que el rx la reciba y asi poder controlar la velocidad de un motor, o si se puede controlar la velocidad de alguna otra manera por RF. 

saludos


----------



## Dario

bueno, yo nunca lo probe asi. en ese caso, yo te recomendaria mejor, que uses un codificador y decodificador PPM seguido de un control de velocidad, asi como la imagen que te dejo a continuacion.
tambien te dejo unos link de donde podes sacar los circuitos con sus pcbs de un codificador decodificador PPM y un control de velocidad para modelismo

codificador PPM: http://www.e-radiocontrol.com.ar/?C...s_Codificadores:Con_CMOS_4017_Alejandro_Weber

decodificador PPM: http://www.e-radiocontrol.com.ar/?Circuitos_de_Radiocontrol:Circuitos_Decodificadores:Con_CMOS_4017

control de velocidad ESC: http://www.designsoft.com.au/ahome/rc/PIC-ESC/ para este ultimo, el archivo hexa que debes bajar es el que se llama: esca.hex
saludosss 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=44650&stc=1&d=1292471297


----------



## phavlo

gracias dario, pero para el ultimo linck es algo con pic no ? ese es mi problema, que todavia no tengo ni idea de programacion.. jeje saludos


----------



## Dario

> gracias dario, pero para el ultimo linck es algo con pic no ? ese es mi problema, que todavia no tengo ni idea de programacion.. jeje saludos


 
jejeje... lo unico que tenes que saber, es usar los programas para cargarlos... eso no es dificil.
aca te dejo un link en el que vas a encontrar un reemplazo hecho sin pic, solo usa operacionales y tambien esta con el pcb. http://www.stefanv.com/electronics/escboth.html
saludosss


----------



## lorennnn

che me das una mano?? no es nada que ver con esto pero hasta ahora me respondiste siempre 

te cuento quiero hacer un reflector de leds alimentado a 220 (en total tien 12 leds alto brillo) pero no se como hacer para que coinsidan los polos(+y-) con los de la plaqueta cuando lo enchufe no se si me explico queres que te suba el grafico de la plaqueta??

acate dejo el link de la imagen


----------



## phavlo

> jejeje... lo unico que tenes que saber, es usar los programas para cargarlos... eso no es dificil.
> aca te dejo un link en el que vas a encontrar un reemplazo hecho sin pic, solo usa operacionales y tambien esta con el pcb. http://www.stefanv.com/electronics/escboth.html
> saludosss



mucho trabajo para hacerlo por ahora 


de todos modos muchas gracias !


----------



## phavlo

dario en que frecuencia trabajan los modulos de RF que sacaste del timbre ?

gracias !


----------



## Dario

hola phavlo.
los modulos trabajan a 312mhz
saludosss


----------



## phavlo

Hola a todos. hoy estaba modificando los esquemas de los impresos y vi un error en el emisor, en la parte de los 3 pines conecte el positivo con el negativo, osea lo puse en corto, si alguien llega a bajarlos ojo con eso.

Tambien aviso por si alguien lo arma y no consigue los MPHS10 yo consegui los KSP10 que es el reemplazo, y me salieron solo 50 centavos cada uno..

saludos


----------



## sjuan

ola d@rio, una pregunta tu armaste el tx de la pagina
http://roboticayelectronica.es.tl

y cuanto es mas o menos el alcance?


----------



## Dario

por supuesto, te puedo asegurar que funciona perfecto y el alcance, es de unos 50 metros.
saludosss


----------



## gonpa

Hola me gustaria sacarme una duda con estos integrados, espero me puedan ayudar por que estoy trabadisimo.

en el HT12E, tenemos un dato de 12 bit donde los 4 ultimos son los que se representan en el HT12d cierto?

entonces el dato de A0-A7 del HT12E seria la codificacion y los bit´s de A8-A11 representarian el estado en que se pondran las salidas D8-D11 del HT12D asi funciona?

ahora vi muchos cricuitos como el que aparece aqui:

http://www.robotsperu.org/foros/files/posted_images/user_5036_ht12e_d_1248118602_587145.jpg

pero difieren del circuito de aplicacion de la hoja de datos, por que cuelgan unas resistencias a vcc dejando de D8-D11 en estado alto. Funcionaria asi tb y que respuesta tendria en el HT12D? o solo funciona como dice la nota de aplicacion del HT12E



ahora lo que yo entiendo es que si A8=1, A9=0, A10=1, A11=0 para el Ht12E

en el HT12D tendria D8=1, D9=0, D10=1, D11=0....peero cual es la verdadera configuracion de los botones del HT12E. me trajo muchos problemas todo esto  si pudieran orientarme se los agradeceria muchisimo!

saludos


----------



## Dario

hola.
no te compliques intentando entender el funcionamiento del HT. si lo unico que queres, es usarlo como control remoto, te recomiendo que lo conectes tal cual el diagrama que di al principio y listo. de todas formas, te cuento que los pines 1 al 9 del ht12 e, como el ht12d, son para el direccionamiento y los pines del 10 al 13, son los datos de control, osea, los estados logicos que queres transmitir y recibir. 
saludosss


----------



## gonpa

Entonces armo la configuracion del HT12E con los diodos del post #8 que es como esta en la hoja de datos...asi es la forma correcta no?

Pero viendolo bien me parece que ese circuito con diodos difiere un poco de la hoja de datos. deberia haber 4 diosos con sus anodos unicos a TE y a masa.


----------



## Dario

el diagrama del codificador del post #8, tiene una modificacion hecha con diodos para un joistick casero que construi, mejor utiliza el del post#5, ese esta mas facil para vos. aca lo dejo 
codificador:

Ver el archivo adjunto 16834

decodificador:

Ver el archivo adjunto 16833
saludosss


----------



## phavlo

D@rio en el emisor no hacen faltas las resistencias que van entre los swicht ?


----------



## Dario

hola phavlo.
yo no las utilice porque me guie con la conexion de un control remoto de alarma hecho con el HT12E que solo tenia 1 pin de direccion conectado a GND y los demas al aire, lo monte asi y funciona a la perfeccion.
saludosss


----------



## gonpa

Ya hize funcionar todo, pero para una aplicacion como por ejemplo un porton automatico se complica, por que al apretar uno de los 4 pulsadores estamos mandando un CERO, como se lograria hacer algo para pegar un rele siempre que cualquiera de los 4 pulsadores sea presionado???

el mismo estado que esta en el 12E se representaria en el 12D, si las salidas del 12D fueran invertidas en la representacion del dato joya, pero no es asi.


----------



## phavlo

con inversores y un scr no seria una opcion ? 

y gracias d@rio por la respuesta !


----------



## Dario

> y gracias d@rio por la respuesta !


para eso estamos jeje 

 si mal no recuerdo, creo que el HT12D tiene salida latch, pero como no estoy bien seguro,
yo usaria algo como esto  saludosss
PDel ht manda un uno a su salida cuando recibe la señal de transmisor)


----------



## phavlo

Si el ht manda un uno, no seria mejor con un SCR ? que una vez que haya un pulso se ative en rele y que con otro canal se desactive?


----------



## Dario

podria ser... con el circuito de flipflop, solo usas un solo canal para activar y desactivar el rele, asi te ahorras un canal que podes usar para otra cosa...  
saludosss


----------



## phavlo

jaja, tenes razon, esa no la habia pensado, muy buena idea, nada mas que habria que hacer un poco mas de lugar en el pcb para otro integrado. je


----------



## gonpa

claro si habia pensado en el 4013, lo use varias veces, pero entonces el funcionamiento seria este:

configuramos los botones del HT12E para que al apretar un boton en vez de mandar un 0 mande un 1 y al soltar ese boton mande el 0, para que funcione el flip flop.

una apretada pego el rele, a la 2º apretada lo apago.

pero para que eso pase deberia estar transmitiendo siempre el HT. no habria problema, pero ahora una pila A23 de 12v, tendra mucha vida? no se cuanto entraga esa pila en corriente.

creo haber leido que el HT consumo unos 150uA para trasnmitir o algo asi.

Tengo los pcb´s en proceso de diseño ya. tengo esa duda pro ahora


----------



## Dario

> configuramos los botones del HT12E para que al apretar un boton en vez de mandar un 0 mande un 1 y al soltar ese boton mande el 0, para que funcione el flip flop.



amigo, no se que ht estes usando pero, mi receptor de radiocontrol con ht, siempre que yo presiono el boton del transmisor, me saca un uno por su salida correspondiente al boton presionado.

ahora que lo recuerdo, cuando el transmisor se apaga despues de enviar un comando, la salida del receptor, queda constantemente en uno hasta que el transmisor vuelve a encenderse sin tener boton presionado.
saludosss


----------



## gonpa

que suerte! y uso los HT12E y HT12D de holtek pero es rarisimo entonces.

aparte no es posible apretar uno de los 4 botones y que mande un 1 a la salida porque que si ese boton cuando lo apretas va a masa GND ese estado se representa en la salida del HT12D. eso dice la hoja de datos creo. "el mismo estado de las entradas AD8-AD11 se representa literalmente en las salidas D8-D11. asi lo tengo funcionando yo
y copie el circuito de la hoja de datos


----------



## Dario

claaro, ahora veo... vos estas usando el transmisor propuesto en el datasheet. el transmisor del datasheet esta diseñado asi para ahorrar bateria, ya que esta seconecta al tiempo que presionas pulsador, de esta manera, solo se gasta energia en el momento de enviar datos. ¿no probaste de montarlo asi como el que subi yo?
saludosss


----------



## gonpa

no no arme esa configuracion con diodos, arme la que posteaste vos con los pulsadores comunes y el HT trabaja asi, si presionas un boton lo mandas a GND y ese cero se representa a la salida del otro, pero acavo de probar un arreglo que funciona, que es lo que logro con este circuito? que al apretar mande un 1. claro esta siempre trasmitiendo pero logro lo que yo quiero. y en cuento a que solo transmita cuando apretes el boton con un solo transistor se soluciona.


solo que en ves de usar resistencia de 1k puse de 470 y funca muy bien


----------



## Dario

jaja ...eso esta bien raro... y bue... si funciona asi, usalo asi jeje  para que nos vamos a complicar


----------



## gonpa

si, pero que ser del mal estar haciendo que funcionen diferentes los HT de aqui pero bue todos me dijeron que asi funcionan incluso en el trabajo pero con ese arreglo ya consegui lo que buscaba.


----------



## luzfsaa

D@rio dijo:


> al menos tenemos una esperanza... no todos son perfectos jeje
> YouTube - Old Citroen 2CV
> YouTube - BigDog Beta (early Big Dog quadruped robot testing)



muy buen proyecto de verdad! Ü


----------



## Dario

gonpa dijo:


> si, pero que ser del mal estar haciendo que funcionen diferentes los HT de aqui pero bue todos me dijeron que asi funcionan incluso en el trabajo pero con ese arreglo ya consegui lo que buscaba.



jeje... por eso 



> muy buen proyecto de verdad! Ü



gracias amigo  
saludosss


----------



## phavlo

Por lo que vi, hay varias configuraciones para los HT, unas van directo a GND y  y los switch a VCC y otras a la inversa, directo a VCC y los switchs a GND..

un ejemplo:


En el diagrama de la izquierda van las resistencias a GND esta constantemente en 0 y cuando se presiona un pulsador el estad pasa a ser 1.
En el de la derecha van las R a VCC y se manda un 1 y al presionarse un boton se manda un 0..

saludos


----------



## Dario

yo encontre esta nota en el foro, donde se ve una coneccion estandard de los ht. yo tengo esa revista y tambien la utilice para guiarme.
saludosss


----------



## phavlo

En lo que se puede ver en la revista, el HT12E manda un cero al estar los pulsadores a GND, pero el HT12D recibe un uno. corriganme si me equivoco. Pero lo que entiendo yo es asi. je

saludos


----------



## strike

D@rio, excelente proyecto... me fascino. Soy estudiante de una escuela tecnica en la orientacion de electronica y siempre me deslumbro esta rama de dicha ciencia. antes de mitad de año debo presentar un proyecto que me quedo atrazado desde el año pasado (auto rf) y ni bien pueda pienso dedicarme de lleno a la fabricacion de un proyecto muy parecido al tuyo... Desde ya, mis mas gratas felicitaciones, me trajiste ideas muy interesantes.
Saludos!!


----------



## arias887

*[Pagina #01 - Respuesta #08]*



D@rio dijo:


> si tuviera 25 servos haria uno igual jajaja...
> me havia olvidado que al transmisor, es decir, al codificador le hice una modificacion para poder controlar las 4 direcciones en las que puede moverse el robot. aqui les dejo el circuito con la modificacion y tambien los circuitos de las etapas de rf transmisor y receptor para que se "ahorren" los modulos aurel jaja   un detallito: el transistor del receptor y el transmisor tienen que ser mpsh10 no se olviden... saludos



Hola D@rio...
Alguna referencia de un libro o algo para hacer esos modulos desde 0 (cero)...

Desde ya, muchas gracias...


----------



## Dario

arias887 dijo:


> Alguna referencia de un libro o algo para hacer esos modulos desde 0 (cero)...
> 
> Desde ya, muchas gracias...



mira, a estos circuitos de rf, los copie de un control remoto para alarmas y la info que subi, es todo de cuanto dispongo. lo que si puedo asegurarte, es que si funcionan porque yo los hice y me funcionaron a la perfeccion. es un poquito complicado el ajuste de los trimers pero, una vez que logras poner en sintonia ambos modulos, tx/rx, no falla mas.
saludosss y gracias por los comentarios


----------



## mesis15

hola se podria hacer que lo controle un pic???


----------



## 09090361

Hola soy nuevo en el foro pero me gustaria saber si es necesario conectar a los pines para direccionar un switch o si solo pueden ir todos a GND, ademas tambien si puedo implementar eso en un control remoto por infrarrojos. Otra duda mia es si los pines del 10 al 13 les conecto su respectivo boton con resistencias pull-down al presionar un boton en el decodificador en las salidas ¿me mandara un 1 de acuerdo al boton que he presionado? pues necesito compara esos valores en un pic16f84a para saber que boton presiono


----------



## Dario

> me gustaria saber si es necesario conectar a los pines para direccionar un switch  o si solo pueden ir todos a GND


hola amigo. podes usar cualquiera de los dos metodos siempre y cuando, el receptor y el transmisor esten direccionados igual.


> ademas tambien si puedo implementar eso en un control remoto por infrarrojos


si podes, aca podes ver como 


> Otra duda mia es si los pines del 10 al 13 les conecto su respectivo boton con resistencias pull-down al presionar un boton en el decodificador en las salidas ¿me mandara un 1 de acuerdo al boton que he presionado? pues necesito compara esos valores en un pic16f84a para saber que boton presiono


yo te aconsejo que descargues el datasheet de los dos ht. 
saludosss

edit. aca en este mensaje, hay un pdf que te puede interesar. https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/454448/


----------



## alex9

que buena mecanica tiene   buen trabajo !


----------



## sdel

09090361 dijo:


> Hola soy nuevo en el foro pero me gustaria saber si es necesario conectar a los pines para direccionar un switch o si solo pueden ir todos a GND, ademas tambien si puedo implementar eso en un control remoto por infrarrojos. *Otra duda mia es si los pines del 10 al 13 les conecto su respectivo boton con resistencias pull-down al presionar un boton en el decodificador en las salidas ¿me mandara un 1 de acuerdo al boton que he presionado? pues necesito compara esos valores en un pic16f84a para saber que boton presiono*



si se puede, yo lo comprobe, se puede usar tranquilamente los ht con un pic, es mas, en lugar de los ht se podria usar un pic y tener mas bits de transmision

que buen laburito D@rio te felicito, muy bueno


----------



## Dario

> que buena mecanica tiene  buen trabajo !






sdel dijo:


> si se puede, yo lo comprobe, se puede usar tranquilamente los ht con un pic, es mas, en lugar de los ht se podria usar un pic y tener mas bits de transmision
> 
> que buen laburito D@rio te felicito, muy bueno



muchas gracias amigos


----------



## Dario

hola amigos del foro.
bueno, les cuento que hace unos dias revisando los circuitos de este robot, encontre un SUPER error en el circuito de rf del receptor y por eso, aqui les dejo el circuito con las correcciones hechas por si acaso. tambien corregi los archivos de mi web donde se encuentra el proyecto completo.
pido disculpas si alguien lo hizo y no le funciono...  saludosss


----------



## phavlo

> hola amigos del foro.
> bueno, les cuento que hace unos dias revisando los circuitos de este robot, encontre un SUPER error en el circuito de rf del receptor y por eso, aqui les dejo el circuito con las correcciones hechas por si acaso. tambien corregi los archivos de mi web donde se encuentra el proyecto completo.
> pido disculpas si alguien lo hizo y no le funciono...  saludosss



Tarde pero seguro!! gracias por avisar, ahora entiendo por que no me anduvo. jaja
El TR que use en reemplazo del MPSh10 fue el KSP10.
Voy a rediseñar el PCB y probarlo, cuando lo haga comento
saludos


----------



## Dario

ok phavlo y de paso posteas la pcb con la correccion, mis disculpas estan dadas... lamento el inconveniente que tuviste   cualquier cosa que se les complique, no duden en consultarme.
saludosss


----------



## phavlo

> ok phavlo y de paso posteas la pcb con la correccion, mis disculpas estan dadas... lamento el inconveniente que tuviste
> saludosss



No hay drama, lo estaba mirando bien y los errores no son muchos, solo unos pocos cambios en la misma pcb y listo. cuando pueda lo hago




Saludos


----------



## mandy

Hola... yo kiero hacer este Hexopodo, vi tu video y me gusto mucho y visite la pagina que pusiste
http://roboticayelectronica.es.tl/ por favor podrias decirme si en este plano ya vienen las correcciones que has puesto, en este sitio, o mandarme tus planos o el tutorial, paso a paso?? por favor te lo agradeceria muchisimo!!! necesito hacerlo!!!  gracias y felicidades por tu trabajo.


----------



## Dario

mandy dijo:


> Hola... yo kiero hacer este Hexopodo, vi tu video y me gusto mucho y visite la pagina que pusiste
> http://roboticayelectronica.es.tl/ por favor podrias decirme si en este plano ya vienen las correcciones que has puesto, en este sitio, o mandarme tus planos o el tutorial, paso a paso?? por favor te lo agradeceria muchisimo!!! necesito hacerlo!!!  gracias y felicidades por tu trabajo.


hola, el archivo de la pagina esta actualizado con las correcciones correspondientes. una cosa muy importante antes de encarar este proyecto,  es tener conocimientos de electronica si o si, sabiendo eso, lo demas sale solo. saludosss


----------



## mandy

si, claro... muchas gracias entonces!! te lo agradezco


----------



## Dario

hola amigos, por accidente el otro dia me tropece con este archivito pdf en google  se los comparto para complementar la info de este post, esta super interesante, se los recomiendo 
Click para ver


----------



## Yetrox

Dario esta muy bueno ese aporte, con el hexápodo que realizaste quedo muy completo, gracias por compartir tus proyectos


----------



## Dario

Yetrox dijo:


> Dario esta muy bueno ese aporte, con el hexápodo que realizaste quedo muy completo, gracias por compartir tus proyectos
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mlLT8yNs18g


gracias amigo, me da mucho gusto compartir mis proyectos  saludosss


----------



## Yetrox

Dario dijo:


> gracias amigo, me da mucho gusto compartir mis proyectos  saludosss



Son muy buenos tus robots y sabes explicar muy bien, comparto este video muy bueno del armado y funcionamiento de este mismo Hexápodo, quizás pueda implementar algo al proyecto central de Dario

Me hace recordar mi primer Hexápodo en el colegio con palitos de paleta


----------



## alfa34

Saludos amigos yo estoy armando un carro RC con un motor de gasolina pero encontré un radio control donde venden cosas usadas lo que me gustaría saber si se podría usar el mismo decodificador experimentado en el foro para controlar 4 servomotores


----------

